# Monthly space coast meet up?



## Local Waters

I agree this would be great for our area. I always enjoy talking boats and fishing and I know you guys do!

Capt. Jeff Trafton
Local Waters LLC
Fishlocalwaters.com


----------



## HelthInsXpert

What area are you thinking?


----------



## mavdog32

I'll be a west coaster but I'd gladly make the trip if yall would have me. I fished those waters for almost 7 years in the early 2k's.


----------



## f86sabjf

In Deltona would be interestead as long as I’m not working.


----------



## Travisloyd07

Normally fish north IR and south ML. I’d be in


----------



## Karlee

I would be in


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Sounds like we’re starting to get some interest. Maybe mosquito lagoon or near there would be a good spot for the first little meet. Probably a Saturday or Sunday? Send out a date like 2 weeks in advance, obviously weather permitting if that works for everyone?


----------



## f86sabjf

Sunday would be better for me


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Ok first meet up will be Saturday August 3rd. Lets all fish in the morning. Meet up somewhere for lunch and talk sh**. Mosquito lagoon is going to be the spot. If there’s any places on the water to eat shoot me a message. If not we’ll do a sandbar cookout. Pm me for my number so we can get a list going


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

$20 gets you a performance t-shirt, $25 for long sleeve. Working on the design now. We’ll be the skinny dippers


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Also working with a few companies here. A big part of what I want to do is clean up our waters. So working on getting some prizes and stuff for most trash and all that collected for each meet. Really want to make this a big thing for us.


----------



## mavdog32

I'll do my damndest to show, sounds like a good time!


----------



## SeaWave

I’d be interested as long as I am in town. It be good to get a group together like this!


----------



## Bill Payne

Great idea! I'm going to try my best to be there.


----------



## Great Lakes Jon

As long as I’m not working I’ll be there.


----------



## InletRat

I'm going to try to be there. My 13 is a work in progress, so its not much to look at... So hopefully I get some good ideas from you guys!


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Sorry guys no shirts or anything for the first meet. Realized I was trying to build this monthly thing to big too quick. First meet is probably just going to be everyone fishing in the am and meeting up somewhere for drinks, food, and some talk for lunch or something. Just want to see how the first one goes and then we’ll figure out how to make it a fun monthly thing.


----------



## mavdog32

Sorry gents, I'm out for the first one.


----------



## Great Lakes Jon

Unfortunately I have to bail, i’ll Be in st Augustine to see a concert. Next time though I’m there.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Damn. No shirts and no one wants to go


----------



## Bill Payne

Still tying to make it, has there been a determination about where and when we are meeting up?


----------



## mavdog32

Def still want to go, just won't have a boat yet!


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Sorry everyone been super busy lately. I’m still planning on Saturday August 3rd. I’ll be launching at Riverbreeze park in the morning. Thinking meeting up at an island or if anyone knows of a place nearby on the water to grab a couple brews and some food and shoot the s**** around noon.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

Gonna bump this. 13 days away. Anyone in or out for sure?


----------



## Travisloyd07

I’m in.


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Goodrich's or JB's are both on the water if you want to pull up and grab a beer. There are also lots of good islands. I would love to commit and will try to come. But with a 3 month old and a 3yr old, it's hard to ever say I can CERTAINLY do anything...........LOL


----------



## f86sabjf

Out , my wife is part of the recalls for breast implants that may cause cancer . We have to get her surgery done


----------



## Capt Rhan

SKINNYDIPPIN’ said:


> Sounds like we’re starting to get some interest. Maybe mosquito lagoon or near there would be a good spot for the first little meet. Probably a Saturday or Sunday? Send out a date like 2 weeks in advance, obviously weather permitting if that works for everyone?


----------



## Capt Rhan

I'd like to learn mosquito lagoon. Fall fishing I do is Horseshoe Beach on the Gulf. I fished Melbourne Sebastian inlet etc as a kid 50 years ago. I live in High Springs and run a 14' Orlando Clipper 1955 with a 1973 9.9 Eve


----------



## Capt Rhan

sorry wrong picture that is my 1955 Crestliner with 40 Eve this is my clipper


----------



## Capt Rhan

SKINNYDIPPIN’ said:


> Gonna bump this. 13 days away. Anyone in or out for sure?


Id like to be in but it takes me 3-4 hours to get there. and need contact info as I don't run without a float plan. Need contact info to give my wife. and for travel. thanks


----------



## GaG8tor

I’d be interested some time. Have never fished that area. Would kayak though as I don’t have a proper fishing boat yet.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

So it seems like no one is really able to make it this weekend. I’ll still be out there depending on weather which doesn’t look good so lmk if you’re going out. If not I guess I’ll try again in a couple weeks to get a group together.


----------



## ShallowMinded84

Did anything ever come of this meet? If so I would be interested in making it here n there.


----------



## mavdog32

Same here


----------



## Luis

Same!!!


----------

